# Metal Cutting Processes - Turning



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)

Metal Cutting Processes - Turning


































*mediafire.com 271xktnyf02ii2l
*​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك علي الملف


----------



## ahmed shawky (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Mechaniky_Methanex قال:


> شكرا لك علي الملف




اتمنى الاستفاده للجميع​


----------



## rambomenaa (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

